# No internet connection for browser but skype connects fine



## dbrode (May 14, 2007)

I have an XP pro machine setup to connect to the internet via a crossover cable to my laptop which has its wireless connection set up with ICS.

The problem is that i cant view any web pages i get the error

"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information"

Skype is connected fine so i presume i have the network set up properly.
It is a clean install of windows (it was working fine before i wiped the computer)
I do not use it that much but i would like it to be able connect for Microsoft update etc.
Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello DBRode, welcome to TSF!



dbrode said:


> I have an XP pro machine setup to connect to the internet via a crossover cable to my laptop which has its wireless connection set up with ICS.
> 
> The problem is that i cant view any web pages i get the error
> 
> ...


Would you please do the following:


Click on [Start]
Click on "Run"
Enter "cmd" (case insensitive) and press [Enter], or click the [OK]-button
Now type: "ipconfig /all" (note the space between the "g" and the "/")
Scroll up to find your network interface card (NIC)
Look at the line that says "IP-address"

What IP-address is listed there?

Now do the same on your wireless laptop, beside the IP-address, also look at the line that says "Default gateway". Please post these IP-addresses too.


----------



## dbrode (May 14, 2007)

ipconfig from problem machine

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : siemens
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-05-09-06-96
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

ipconfig from laptop with wireless connection

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tony-laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-73-12-4B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20e:35ff:fe73:124b%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 15, 2007 5:01:53
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 16, 2007 1:43:00 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815
/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-9D-84-A4-28
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20d:9dff:fe84:a428%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-FA-98-A6-9B-4D-C3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e388:0:fa98:a69b:4dc3
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.1%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-22
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.34%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

I'm pretty sure i have the network set up ok as skype works but hopefully you can find something in here which is preventing it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Again, DBRode, and thanks for the extensive information.

It is as I feared it would be: Your "problem machine" doesn't get an IP-address (Skype uses UDP, and will work, but the rest of it uses TCP/IP... and since you don't have an IP-address nothing will happen.)

Did you check the cross-over cable to be in one piece (you don't believe how many times I have seen these CAT5 cables broken, or badly made!)

Is Internet sharing activated? This router, is it in your house, room?





dbrode said:


> ipconfig from problem machine
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> ...


----------

